# Help buiding Computer



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi im going to be building a computer and i need some help as i dont know much about computer. Price isnt a huge factor as long as its not unrealistic like 30 000 lol. I want something that is just a beast, can run any game perfectly, like a want a good amount of ram a good SSD or HDD, all the latest cool things, amazing graphics and all that. so if someone would be able to tell me which parts to buy and everything it would be great i mean everything from the case to the processor  to the keyboard, and operating system, and i want it to look cool too something like the picture i am attaching.







It doesnt have to look like that just something cool, i also want two displays, of a nice size and highest resolution. also a good sound system to hook this up to, and any accesories that would be nice, like gaming mouse and keyboard or joystick, good webcam, headset and mic and all that stuff, thank you for any help 


Keep in mind this will be with in the next year or a tiny bit longer so anything that is good and coming on to the market soon within a year i can wait for
EDIT: incase the pic doesnt show up heres a link to ithttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/gamingpc.jpg/


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 30, 2011)

what country are you in, so we know what sites to look at, and for what you want with everything, would probably be closer to 2 or 2.5k if not 3.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 30, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> what country are you in, so we know what sites to look at, and for what you want with everything, would probably be closer to 2 or 2.5k if not 3.



canada, i could order stuff online if i had to probably like if they dont have it in the stores here, which i live in a not so big city so im probably going to ned up getting everything online


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 30, 2011)

what is your actual budget other than not rediculous, like you don't want to spend this amount, just so i can know what exactly you'd want. and there is a new cpu coming out in 2-3 months but it's doubtfull it will be as powerfull as the current i5/7's, and the next gen of i's is almost guarenteed to be better, and supposedly one of the 2 coming will be on the same socket, so might as well go ahead and get them.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 30, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> what is your actual budget other than not rediculous, like you don't want to spend this amount, just so i can know what exactly you'd want. and there is a new cpu coming out in 2-3 months but it's doubtfull it will be as powerfull as the current i5/7's, and the next gen of i's is almost guarenteed to be better, and supposedly one of the 2 coming will be on the same socket, so might as well go ahead and get them.



well i mean my grandfather will be paying for this, i will just tell him i need one for school, and im poor as hell but hes like rich so realisticly i doubt he would pay for 5 or 10 thousand but that should be plenty
EDIT: and i do actually need this for school too, im going in to a game development   course


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 30, 2011)

so top of the line it is i guess, but that does seem a little selfish dude.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 30, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> so top of the line it is i guess, but that does seem a little selfish dude.



well i do have to work for it, he doesnt just give it to me, lol i just dont feel like going in to detail about how or why i get the money from him, and it is for school and both of his kids(my dad and his sister) did nothing with their lives and live off his money so my schooling means everything to him


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

im such a noob with this lol, im looking online for parts and just failing


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm getting close to done, but since you were saying like every part it takes longer and i wanted to give you a great setup, and this will be, i currently am h8ing you cuz of this, cuz i'm doing it on a 275 buck emachine that sucks donkey.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

oh, and i'm gunna let you pick the case cuz it's personal preff, but i'm gunna recomend a full tower or at least a mid tower, there are some pretty sick ones thow.

and i'm gunna recommend finding a friend or someone that know what they're doing just to help you at least cuz i added some aftermarket cpu cooling and stuff so you can overclock, but it's gunna be easy to screw something up this way.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> oh, and i'm gunna let you pick the case cuz it's personal preff, but i'm gunna recomend a full tower or at least a mid tower, there are some pretty sick ones thow.



ok thank you  this is really appreciated, do you have any personal suggestions on the case or any links where i could find a good one at? or will google be my friend? lol


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok, so without shipping, the total endas at 3427, with 70 in mail in rebates, and shipping will be alot, and don't forget to get a case, i can find one for you if you want or a few suggestions, but tell me what you plan on so i can check if everything will fit, and you could probably get a 3d kit too, or a 3rd monitor and gpu. gunna try to link to the thing.

so these along with the combo linked below cuz it doesn't allow combos in wish lists cuz they end

https://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=14404431

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.662524

i just want to add i hate your computer, in a good way


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

and almost forgot one of the most important things, you NEED to get this for that build

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...5^42-106-105-12#,42-102-006CVF^42-102-006-11#

idk which is better thow, and you'll need a wireless adapter if no plugs, if plugs a ethernet cord


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

anything rated over 3 is fine, 5 is preffered of course, but almost anything on this and the other pages, and will link the ones i like in a minute

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...,2958:19209&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=100


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> ok, so without shipping, the total endas at 3427, with 70 in mail in rebates, and shipping will be alot, and don't forget to get a case, i can find one for you if you want or a few suggestions, but tell me what you plan on so i can check if everything will fit, and you could probably get a 3d kit too, or a 3rd monitor and gpu. gunna try to link to the thing.
> 
> so these along with the combo linked below cuz it doesn't allow combos in wish lists cuz they end
> 
> ...



when i click the first link it says my wishlist is empty, im guessing its only on your account?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> and almost forgot one of the most important things, you NEED to get this for that build
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...5^42-106-105-12#,42-102-006CVF^42-102-006-11#
> 
> idk which is better thow, and you'll need a wireless adapter if no plugs, if plugs a ethernet cord



and what is this?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

these ar my liked cases

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...19-239^11-119-239-TS,11-815-011^11-815-011-TS

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...29-091^11-129-091-TS,11-129-087^11-129-087-TS

plent of other are fine but tired of looking.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

ixiboneheadixi said:


> and what is this?



it is a power backup called a ups, if the power ends, this will give you enough time to save exit and shut down to prevent surges and damage.


----------



## Perkomate (Jul 31, 2011)

if you have the money, you should go triple screen. But in regards to the case, if you want something completely different and outside the box (literally) then why not have a look at this

i don't know if they will still stock it, but there are some over here in Australia so there should still be some kicking around.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks guys, i still cant see the wishlist though, and why triple screen? sounds pretty cool but is there any specific uses for it?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

try this, and are there any specific uses for dual, trip just makes a more rounded/wrapped feel.

http://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14404431

then the other stuff from earlier posts

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ww.newegg.ca/Product/Product...-102-006-11%23

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.662524


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119239 this is probably my fave case, is it good for everything?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> try this, and are there any specific uses for dual, trip just makes a more rounded/wrapped feel.
> 
> http://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14404431
> 
> ...


thanks  this looks amazing, just a question though becuase iwas looking around and stuff, wha do you think of this keyboard and this mouse? 
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/keyboards/keyboard/devices/4956
http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/ThemeID.26460500/productID.231103000/parentCategoryID.35208800/categoryId.36716300


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

this is the same stuff

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126053&Tpk=logitech g19

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153048&Tpk=razer mambe

and one thing to note, that case's shipping is over 40, just need to check the shipping once you get everything in your cart cuz it'll be a good chunk.

and after looking overthis, i truly h8 ur comp in the best way possible, makes me wanna cry on mine.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

and i see on the combo thing with the processor  and video card there is already a video card in the wishlist too, is this because i can use two of them?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

yes, but you may have to buy the adapter for like less than 10 but they work together as 1 and it also allows for more monitors later, and i think on 1 monitor, one of these cards will max out any and every game on everysetting, with the 2, you'll be good for at least a year i'd say as far as maxing res on both monitors and everything, i really h8 ur computer soooo much.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> yes, but you may have to buy the adapter for like less than 10 but they work together as 1 and it also allows for more monitors later.



ok so how many monitors could it support, and everything will fit inside the case right?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

and i found a 27" monitor that wasnt too much money, i assume it would still work with this computer? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236091


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

each card alone has 2 dvi ports and 1 mini hdmi, so 4 dvi's, and idk if you can use those 2 and the hdmi for a 6 screen setup, but 3 24'' is more than enough.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

and also could look into the turtle beaches for the headset, and really there probably is no need for the sound card even with the headsets, unless you had the one i saw on x-play on g4tv that the guy described as god's eardrums, but they were like 3 or 400.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> and also could look into the turtle beaches for the headset, and really there probably is no need for the sound card even with the headsets, unless you had the one i saw on x-play on g4tv that the guy described as god's eardrums, but they were like 3 or 400.



do you know what the headset is called?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

wanna say p4 or 5, idk thow guess it was 250

http://www.turtlebeach.com/products...rce-px5.aspx?gclid=CI_75-ypqqoCFYoP2godQTx8XA


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

and which UPS should i get, should i just go with the more expensive one to be safe or what?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

i guess, it is more powerfull and all, so sure, but i do want to add a few notes

1)ssd's are for your os and other programs u use alot other than internet browsers, the improvement isn't great for them and deleting and adding things to a ssd will kill it after a while, for some reason they slowly die as you add and take things off of them, it is in no means a fast process but it is safer to follow what i said,

2)if the power does cut id recommend shutting the monitors you don't need off, and speakers and other things sucking energy cuz even if you aren't gaming or anything that psu will be sucking tons of power, so you have to pwrk FAST to be safe.

3) For the millionth time, i hate u and your little big butt super computer too.

4)you said you need this for college didn't you, wouldn't it be smart to at least get a decent little netbook to take to classes, they are the cheap ones you can carry cuz they small and simple.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> i guess, it is more powerfull and all, so sure, but i do want to add a few notes
> 
> 1)ssd's are for your os and other programs u use alot other than internet browsers, the improvement isn't great for them and deleting and adding things to a ssd will kill it after a while, for some reason they slowly die as you add and take things off of them, it is in no means a fast process but it is safer to follow what i said,
> 
> ...



well im doing game development so i need something good at home, and every laptop and netbook and stuff i have had shit out on me right away and i just have had so many bad experiences with them


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

and here is my slightly updated wishlist
https://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=18336006


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

and would it be good to double up on the ram? and the 2x4gb, means its 8gb right? ik its common sense just making sure


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

can't see it, just post the changed stuff, if it's the same as what i posted we know what it is, and any more ram and i think it goes out of dual channel which is like raid 0 were it treats them sort of like one and just splits it, for some reason these can't do tri/quad, and 8gb's is really overkill, i7 is overkill too cuz it barely gains anything over the i5 2500k, your whole comp is basically overkill.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> can't see it, just post the changed stuff, if it's the same as what i posted we know what it is, and any more ram and i think it goes out of dual channel which is like raid 0 were it treats them sort of like one and just splits it, for some reason these can't do tri/quad, and 8gb's is really overkill, i7 is overkill too cuz it barely gains anything over the i5 2500k, your whole comp is basically overkill.



what about this for the ram, would it work? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231475


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

and another quick thing what about dvd or blu ray burners/drives, were those included in any of that or do i need to add those too


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

mobo only supports up to 2133mhz, and that aint worth over double the price of the others, but there is this

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231435

but it's not only the mhz that matters but also the cas latency, and a lower on is better, but idk too much on the subject so i can't say which'll be faster, but both will be increadibly fast.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> mobo only supports up to 2133mhz, and that aint worth over double the price of the others, but there is this
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231435
> 
> but it's not only the mhz that matters but also the cas latency, and a lower on is better, but idk too much on the subject so i can't say which'll be faster, but both will be increadibly fast.



ok well they both seem good, and im guessing im going to need to add a blu ray or dvd drive or two?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

could've sworn i put one, but yeah you need it to install windows, they're only 20 for a dvd burner/reader


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> could've sworn i put one, but yeah you need it to install windows, they're only 20 for a dvd burner/reader



do the blu ray ones play dvd too or would i have to get one of each if i want blue ray?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

pretty sure one of both, but you might as well the way this is so far.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

ok, and for the difference in price which is barely anything, should i just go to windows 7 pro or ultimate?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

i'd say no, i know part of the cost for ultimate is xp mode which is basically the ability to almost turn it into xp, but it's a waist for what you're doing, the regular is fine, but since it's for college you may want microsoft office, may be a bundle of the 2.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> i'd say no, i know part of the cost for ultimate is xp mode which is basically the ability to almost turn it into xp, but it's a waist for what you're doing, the regular is fine, but since it's for college you may want microsoft office, may be a bundle of the 2.



i honestly prefer using google docs which is free, and ok what about the pro one then? which is barely a price jump from the regular?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

idk, look it up for that, really if you don't care about the extra 20/30, which considering the current price i doubt, then just go for it. and also don't forget you can get a 3d kit too.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> idk, look it up for that, really if you don't care about the extra 20/30, which considering the current price i doubt, then just go for it. and also don't forget you can get a 3d kit too.



whats a 3d kit?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106348 and this looks like this is good for dvd's too, correct?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

sure, getting off in a min, 12:40 here.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> sure, getting off in a min, 12:40 here.



ok, but what is the 3d kit i think thats the very last thing i need to know


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

ok so heres a list of all my parts http://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=18336006 i just want to make sure all those are compatible and im not forgetting anything. and also what is a 3D kit?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

just a simple bump, just want to make sure everything i have is good before i order stuff, and also hwo much of an improvement would gooing to 16gb ram from 8 be? i will have multiple programs up at once each use a lot of pwer and stuff, so just making sure im all good before i order


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998059

they let you play games that have it in stereoskopic 3d


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998059
> 
> they let you play games that have it in stereoskopic 3d



ok cool


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

so do you think im ready to order then?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

go for it i guess.

and i'd really recommend finding someone who knows more to at least help you, some of the stuff is harder that you'd think, but most of it is simple, the main thing is the heatsink and fan, there are somethings you have to do to do it right, just find someone.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> go for it i guess.
> 
> and i'd really recommend finding someone who knows more to at least help you, some of the stuff is harder that you'd think, but most of it is simple, the main thing is the heatsink and fan, there are somethings you have to do to do it right, just find someone.



ok i have one of my friends that could help build it, its just hes away right now so he couldnt help me with picking out parts, and last should i double up the ram? i as reading up on the motherboard and it says it has room for 4 sticks of it, and it also says you can have 3 video cards in it, i already got 2 so would the 3 be just like way overkill?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

you can get more ram if you want but i think it cancels dual channel which adds performance, and 3 of that card would decrease performance in 2 of them and be pure overkill time 3, the 2 of them are overkill except for the 3 monitors, the 1 card alone is overkill and can smash any game todayy by itself, but feel free to get the third and send it to me as thnx


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> you can get more ram if you want but i think it cancels dual channel which adds performance, and 3 of that card would decrease performance in 2 of them and be pure overkill time 3, the 2 of them are overkill except for the 3 monitors, the 1 card alone is overkill and can smash any game todayy by itself, but feel free to get the third and send it to me as thnx



lol  and can i support 3 monitors with just the two cards?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

yes, each card has 2 dvi outputs, i'll check but i'm fairly sure those monitors should have dvi inputs

yep, it does, and you upgraded to 3 27'', god i hate your setup soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......... much.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> yes, each card has 2 dvi outputs, i'll check but i'm fairly sure those monitors should have dvi inputs
> 
> yep, it does, and you upgraded to 3 27'', god i hate your setup soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......... much.



lol, want me to take some pics for you when its all done


----------



## Benny Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

Always want pics, don't get many tho.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

Benny Boy said:


> Always want pics, don't get many tho.



well i will try to get pics up  depends on when i get it, might be this week that i order it


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 31, 2011)

if you post pics i'll try not to look, will make me cr on my comp and then it will fry and then i won't even have this p.o.s.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Jul 31, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> if you post pics i'll try not to look, will make me cr on my comp and then it will fry and then i won't even have this p.o.s.



lmao


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 2, 2011)

ok well i asked my friend who builds computers if he would build this for me and he said yes and i showed him the parts and he pretty much said like get a different SSD i need different video cards, something bout eyefinity or something idk? and something about a reaid card and raid array, anyone know what the hell this stuff is or if hes correct? he didnt have much time to talk he just told me that and i havent had a chance to talk to him since


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 2, 2011)

mobo's these days almost always have built in raid cards and you shouldn't need a special bracket, and idk what ssd you got so can you link it, those should have eyefinity but i will check, he might not be as good of a builder as he or you think he is thow.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 2, 2011)

this is copied from the mobo's page

SATA RAID 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3_0~SATA3_1) and 4 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_2~SATA2_5) support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10 by Z68
2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3_6, GSATA3_7) support for SATA RAID 0 and RAID 1 by Marvell 88SE9128 

Eyefinity is for radeon hd's so yeah

and that is a nearly perfectly rated ssd, there is nothing wrong with it, and it is the correct socket for the build, i guess he just doesn't use this high quality parts or something cause looks like he was wrong on everything.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 2, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> this is copied from the mobo's page
> 
> SATA RAID 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (SATA3_0~SATA3_1) and 4 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_2~SATA2_5) support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10 by Z68
> 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3_6, GSATA3_7) support for SATA RAID 0 and RAID 1 by Marvell 88SE9128
> ...


he said i should get a cosair SSD or something, he also said i cant buy OEM things unless i own a company, and whgat the hell is a raid araay and shit? he told me to buy like a bunch of SSDs and video cards or something and get a raid card and a raid array or something like that, and he said eyefinity is the only way to game with 3 monitors or something


----------



## lovely? (Aug 2, 2011)

well it is and it isnt. eyefinity is the most advanced multi-monitor setup but nvidia also has multi-monitor capabilities. 

how much money do you have to work with? i really dont have time to look through all the pages haha sorry. but instead of buying a bunch of corsair ssd's, it would be better just to get an ocz revodrive. they are ssd's that range in speeds from 514MBps to 1GBps. 

(by the way these are completely unnecessary speeds, almost silly to be honest. but thats what we always say when something massively better comes out and we look at our own hardware and say "aww damn")

heres a link to the selection of ocz revodrives: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050001550%2040000636%20600038515&IsNodeId=1&name=PCI%20Express


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 2, 2011)

lovely? said:


> well it is and it isnt. eyefinity is the most advanced multi-monitor setup but nvidia also has multi-monitor capabilities.
> 
> how much money do you have to work with? i really dont have time to look through all the pages haha sorry. but instead of buying a bunch of corsair ssd's, it would be better just to get an ocz revodrive. they are ssd's that range in speeds from 514MBps to 1GBps.
> 
> ...



i dont really have a limit on how much i can spend lol


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

you can buy all the oem you want if you go to the right places, oem generally is used by companies, but if you are building a computer you have to buy an oem os disk, well there are other ways but they cost more for a small benefit, but that doesn't matter, i really don't think your friend is as smart as he thinks he is, i think he is one of those people that had a good experience with one company and thinks it's the only way as far as gpu's, and ssd's too, and for the other stuff he is just missinformed, plug in both of your hdd's and while booting hit the instructed button to access the bios and i believe that is where the option to put them in raid will be, there is also a program in windows i believe that will do this for you, for now why don't you just ask him to assemble it and you will let us figure out the other stuff and if it works he can suck it, if it doesn't then, well it will work so that doesn't matter.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 3, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> you can buy all the oem you want if you go to the right places, oem generally is used by companies, but if you are building a computer you have to buy an oem os disk, well there are other ways but they cost more for a small benefit, but that doesn't matter, i really don't think your friend is as smart as he thinks he is, i think he is one of those people that had a good experience with one company and thinks it's the only way as far as gpu's, and ssd's too, and for the other stuff he is just missinformed, plug in both of your hdd's and while booting hit the instructed button to access the bios and i believe that is where the option to put them in raid will be, there is also a program in windows i believe that will do this for you, for now why don't you just ask him to assemble it and you will let us figure out the other stuff and if it works he can suck it, if it doesn't then, well it will work so that doesn't matter.


lol ok, so should i get a better SSD though?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 3, 2011)

and also what is the bulldozer thing people are talking about? and lol is this just overkill? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133347 and i wouldnt be willing to pay that much anyway but is that just like overkill?
and what about liquid water cooling or whatever, i was told thats good


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 3, 2011)

and sorry for posting so much but also awhat about this? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130659 i mean yeah its expensive but i read through it and it seems amazing but idk


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

the first is deactivated, and it is a workstation card, they are optimized for other programs and it's funny cuz i saw a thing once saying one of those style had the power of like a 8800 gt or 2, but hower it costed for the normal card was half or a third or fourth of the price of the other, not worth it, and the secong is nice but not worth it, by the time you'd need something that powerfull you'll probably need a new mobo cpu ram and everything else.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 3, 2011)

ok so what about the water cooler stuff or whatever ? is that a good idea, and i think im about ready to order


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 3, 2011)

alright im about ready to order, i just need someones opinion on like liquid cooling or stuff, my one friend i asked said i should for sure get that so idk


----------



## claptonman (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't say for sure. Air cooling will do just fine. I think its kind of a hassle and the benefits aren't that great. You'd be fine with a good airflow case and an after market CPU cooler.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 3, 2011)

liquid cooling is just a hastle, and a good quality air cooler from nactua or corsair or whatever will perfrom just as good as the liquid minus the hastle, your friend really doesn't seem too bright.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 4, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> liquid cooling is just a hastle, and a good quality air cooler from nactua or corsair or whatever will perfrom just as good as the liquid minus the hastle, your friend really doesn't seem too bright.



im starting to notice this, maybe i should just find someone else to put it together for me, and later today or tomorrow i will have my final list of stuff ready and i will probably make a new thread just to make sure its all good to go and then be ready to order


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 5, 2011)

also is this any good? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115079 i saw it in one of the combos on newegg


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 5, 2011)

Please post your full and final system for us to review (preferably type the actual names and hyperlink them).


----------



## Perkomate (Aug 5, 2011)

and if you want a really really good water cooler but don't want the hassle of setting it up, then go with the Corsair H100. It's self contained and comes pre-filled.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 5, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> Please post your full and final system for us to review (preferably type the actual names and hyperlink them).


i will soon just a bit busy today


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

the 990X is a waste, only a few things will take advantage of the extra 2 cores, and in everything else  the 2600k will be faster than it, and also the 990X is a different socket too, and that socket won't recieve any new cpu's, but the lga1155 is getting ivy bridge i believe, and if you want a 6 core, then at the beggining of next year they are coming out with lga2011 and the sandy bridge e which will be like a 6 core 12 thread 2600k style cpu, where the 2600k is 4 core 8 threads.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 5, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> the 990X is a waste, only a few things will take advantage of the extra 2 cores, and in everything else  the 2600k will be faster than it, and also the 990X is a different socket too, and that socket won't recieve any new cpu's, but the lga1155 is getting ivy bridge i believe, and if you want a 6 core, then at the beggining of next year they are coming out with lga2011 and the sandy bridge e which will be like a 6 core 12 thread 2600k style cpu, where the 2600k is 4 core 8 threads.



so is it just better off to wait a bit before getting a new computer? because from everything i have seen there is tons of new stuff coming out


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

there's always a ton of new stuff coming out, bulldozer is coming soon, then ivy bridge and sand bridge e, then the updated bulldozers in january too, highest at launch is 8150p, in jan they got the 8170, pretty saan they will also have the 28nm gpu cores meaning the hd 7000's and gtx 600's, the computer market is the fastest moving/eveolving market there is,


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 5, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> there's always a ton of new stuff coming out, bulldozer is coming soon, then ivy bridge and sand bridge e, then the updated bulldozers in january too, highest at launch is 8150p, in jan they got the 8170, pretty saan they will also have the 28nm gpu cores meaning the hd 7000's and gtx 600's, the computer market is the fastest moving/eveolving market there is,



i do want something that will be playing the very best games and able to do heavy multitasking and video edtiting for the next few years, so should i wait for somethign else for a couple months or am i good now to get something?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 5, 2011)

the stuff you picked will probably max out everything for the next year and a half or so, a year at least, but you're also running three monitors and all, if you went to one i'd be saying more like 3 years probably, but like i said, the tech moves so fast and the games mave as fast as the tech, just look at battlefield 3 vs like cod 4 which when bf3 is out it would be about 4 years old, just look at the difference in detail from bf3's commersials of gameplay and cod 4 gameplay, the difference is rediculous, now i just wanna see bf3 v cod:mw3

but you should be fine, and in a year you can just get a new ive bridge i7 if you want to, which this'll still be a killer cpu then too, and new gpu's, which these'll still be killers too, you'll just need to wait and see, but by then there'll be trinity cpu's coming soon and the next gen of intel cpu's and both gpu's too.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 6, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> the stuff you picked will probably max out everything for the next year and a half or so, a year at least, but you're also running three monitors and all, if you went to one i'd be saying more like 3 years probably, but like i said, the tech moves so fast and the games mave as fast as the tech, just look at battlefield 3 vs like cod 4 which when bf3 is out it would be about 4 years old, just look at the difference in detail from bf3's commersials of gameplay and cod 4 gameplay, the difference is rediculous, now i just wanna see bf3 v cod:mw3
> 
> but you should be fine, and in a year you can just get a new ive bridge i7 if you want to, which this'll still be a killer cpu then too, and new gpu's, which these'll still be killers too, you'll just need to wait and see, but by then there'll be trinity cpu's coming soon and the next gen of intel cpu's and both gpu's too.



well im going to think it over, i think i might wait for a little bit and see what people say about that bulldozer thing thats coming out see if its any better


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

k, well check back then cuz the prices will have dropped and new things will be out then.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 6, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> k, well check back then cuz the prices will have dropped and new things will be out then.



alright i plan to hang around here until then though, at the very least i can learn something lol, and your hard work didnt go to waste, when new stuff starts coming out i will make up my own list of parts then come here to see if its good and see how much i learned, i will probably fail but oh well lol, im probably going to wait for the new intel ones though. intel seems a lot better


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

don't you still need a comp for college? The next gen of i's will have 2 sockets, for 6 cores it will need a new one, but for 4 you can still use the lga1155 like the current ones, so that's a simple upgrade, and if bulldozer is better once those are out, then you can get a new mobo and bulldozer for ~650 for good ones or get a good am3+ now and just a new cpu, and the other stuff will still work on there, you'll just have to reinstall and reload everything you had save, a simple 1tb backup drive will let you save everything for the mave and are fairly cheap, around 60-70 i think

in other words, you can get a am3+ and a 1100t now and just upgrade the cpu, or a new cpu and mobo if you'd like, or get a 2600k and a lga1155 now, and get the ivy bridge which will work with a 1155 later, and if you must, a lga2011 and a sb-e which will probably be like the 990X and cost almost 1k for the cpu alone.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 6, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> don't you still need a comp for college? The next gen of i's will have 2 sockets, for 6 cores it will need a new one, but for 4 you can still use the lga1155 like the current ones, so that's a simple upgrade, and if bulldozer is better once those are out, then you can get a new mobo and bulldozer for ~650 for good ones or get a good am3+ now and just a new cpu, and the other stuff will still work on there, you'll just have to reinstall and reload everything you had save, a simple 1tb backup drive will let you save everything for the mave and are fairly cheap, around 60-70 i think
> 
> in other words, you can get a am3+ and a 1100t now and just upgrade the cpu, or a new cpu and mobo if you'd like, or get a 2600k and a lga1155 now, and get the ivy bridge which will work with a 1155 later, and if you must, a lga2011 and a sb-e which will probably be like the 990X and cost almost 1k for the cpu alone.


i do need one, but im not starting anything major this year, for the first semester i may be finishing up high school shit i never did through the college(long story my school ****ed me over and its been a pain in the ass for 4 years cause of it)


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

could just grab a 200 buck netbook, good to have anyways to take to classes and stuff, cuz i don't think you need a 1.5k buck gaming laptop too


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 6, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> could just grab a 200 buck netbook, good to have anyways to take to classes and stuff, cuz i don't think you need a 1.5k buck gaming laptop too



yeah no way im getting a gaming laptop lol, i hate laptops but a cheap notebook would prob be good, laast laptop i had got so hot i picked it up and literally had burns on my fingers, im not exaggerating my fingers were literally burnt with blisters lol


----------



## jonnyp11 (Aug 6, 2011)

check the egg, they got some cheap laps and nets, and for the burnt fingers, i'll bet you had it on a table or something blocking the vents, meaning the heat couldn't leave, and a cpu can take close to and over 100C sometimes, meaning over 200F, yeah that'll burn.


----------



## ixiboneheadixi (Aug 6, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> check the egg, they got some cheap laps and nets, and for the burnt fingers, i'll bet you had it on a table or something blocking the vents, meaning the heat couldn't leave, and a cpu can take close to and over 100C sometimes, meaning over 200F, yeah that'll burn.



yeah it was well over 100 thats for sure and the thing was, it was on but it was shut so it wasnt doing anything and it had a big baterry on the back of it which lifted it up so the heat cold leave, idk what was with that thing it alsways got like that though


----------

